# Fabtron Lady Trail Saddle



## TackJack (Aug 9, 2012)

I knew someone that had it for their QH and it fit real well.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Check National Bridle and look at their Tenneassean designed for gaited horses with the low withers and flatter back. They come in various styles and all leather and leather/cordura.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

For my gaited mare, who's got big shoulders but not a high withers, I use a Fabtron gaited trail saddle, regular width tree (we measured for fit) and it fits great without slipping. It has a Steele Equi-fit tree which is great for gaited horses. I would have rather had a narrower twist such as the Lady Trail has, but this one is great, too, and the tree fits my horse where the Lady Trail has QH tree style instead of for gaited horses. Good luck!


----------



## 1horselady (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for all your answers. Buying a saddle is no fun when your not sure your going to get the right fit. Thanks again so i will keep looking.


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

Not sure if it will work on your mare, but I did want to say that we have three Fabtrons at home for schooling horses in. Love them, so light weight.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My gaited wide tree arrived today and wouldn't you know it it was barely in the door when it began to rain. Didn't quit until after dark. My horse meas. 8" so as soon as I can I'll let you know how the Tennessean fits.


----------

